
A petition to take PG&E to public ownership - luckydata
https://letsownpge.org/
======
CharlesColeman
It sounds like a good idea. Utilities are natural monopolies, and government
is better at factoring in the societal cost of externalities than private
owners are (who, at a minimum, may be inclined to gamble for more profit with
the costs of legal liability given their limited liability).

~~~
mindcrime
_limited liability_

The correct solution, then, is to eliminate this "limited liability" concept.
Public ownership is probably the one thing that would make an outfit like PG&E
even more of a mess than it already is.

~~~
pintxo
Without the limitation of liability, there will only be one entity left
willing to run the company: the public.

------
moltensodium
The argument that it is simply too dangerous to provide electricity when it is
hot and windy is just so bizarre. What was the point of building all that
infrastructure if you built it so poorly it keeps killing people?

~~~
CharlesColeman
> What was the point of building all that infrastructure if you built it so
> poorly it keeps killing people?

The decision makers may not have fully understood the danger when they built
it, or they did and judged that someone else would end up taking the blame and
cleaning up the mess.

